# A former Detroit news anchor died just one day after receiving the COVID-19 vaccine, according to reports.



## Becky1951 (Feb 18, 2021)

"Hopefully we’ll know soon from the autopsy report."

*I doubt we will ever know, they haven't even given results of an autopsy of the Doctor who died December 16th after getting the vaccine.*

A former Detroit news anchor died just one day after receiving the COVID-19 vaccine, according to reports.

Karen Hudson-Samuels, 68, worked for over four decades in Detroit as an anchor, producer and news director before she died Tuesday.

Hudson-Samuels’ husband found her dead in her home. She had received the COVID-19 vaccine only one day earlier, but no official cause of death has been given.

"We suspect it may have just been a stroke but because of the normal side effects of the vaccine it may have masked that," said Cliff Samuels, her husband. "Hopefully we’ll know soon from the autopsy report."

Hudson-Samuels got her start at WGPR-TV, the country’s first Black-owned and operated television station.

She was an instrumental part in the American Black Journal Roadshow to help preserve WGPR's legacy, according to One Detroit Public TV.
WWJ reporter Vicki Thomas described Hudson-Samuels as a "beautiful person," saying that her passing is a "huge loss" for the community, according to CBS Detroit.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/detroit-tv-news-anchor-dies-covid-19-vaccine.amp


----------



## Mike (Feb 18, 2021)

This is sad news indeed and unfortunately not
the first American to die after the vaccine.

I haven't heard of any deaths here after the
vaccine being given, but if there have been,
they have been hushed up.

Hopefully it was not the vaccine.

R.I.P. Karen.

Mike.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 18, 2021)

There have been several, but of course "we are investigating" is the only answer still given.


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 19, 2021)

"We suspect it may have just been a stroke but because of the normal side effects of the vaccine it may have masked that," said Cliff Samuels, her husband. "Hopefully we’ll know soon from the autopsy report."


The number of people who have died of strokes days after getting the vaccine is alarming. I doubt we'll hear anything of this autopsy report. Unless the family pushes it.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 19, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> There have been several, but of course "we are investigating" is the only answer still given.


"we are investigating"    that is code for "nothing to see here..... just march in line...... to get your shot"


----------



## Don M. (Feb 20, 2021)

There are a number of pre-exiting health issues that can cause an adverse reaction to these vaccines.  A person who is already has health problems must consult with their doctor, and weigh the advantages vs. the risks.  

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/need-extra-precautions/people-with-medical-conditions.html

Reports of people dying after receiving the vaccine seem to Never mention those individuals prior health history.  While there is certainly a risk for some individuals, the odds are certainly much better for those who can withstand any vaccine issues.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 20, 2021)

You would think that those with preexisting health conditions would take the time to look it up or ask their Dr. But many don't, won't.
Everyone should be given an informational sheet when they check in to be vaccinated, then asked if they read it, do they have any of those conditions, if so do they understand the risks.


----------



## win231 (Feb 20, 2021)

Don M. said:


> There are a number of pre-exiting health issues that can cause an adverse reaction to these vaccines.  A person who is already has health problems must consult with their doctor, and weigh the advantages vs. the risks.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/need-extra-precautions/people-with-medical-conditions.html
> 
> Reports of people dying after receiving the vaccine seem to Never mention those individuals prior health history.  While there is certainly a risk for some individuals, the odds are certainly much better for those who can withstand any vaccine issues.


Yes, but (as with the flu shot,) people with preexisting conditions are the people who are told to get the vaccine.  When discussing that issue with a doctor, he is likely to say, _"You need the vaccine more than anyone else due to your preexisting condition."_


----------



## Don M. (Feb 20, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> You would think that those with preexisting health conditions would take the time to look it up or ask their Dr. But many don't, won't.
> Everyone should be given an informational sheet when they check in to be vaccinated, then asked if they read it, do they have any of those conditions, if so do they understand the risks.



Correct!  When we signed up, online, we were given a list of pre-existing conditions that could be a problem.  Then, again, when I went in for my 1st shot, I had to fill out a form which listed these conditions.  If a person doesn't take these conditions into consideration, they might well be facing a risk by getting the shot.  As is often the case, people need to be aware of their personal health issues, and act accordingly.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, but (as with the flu shot,) people with preexisting conditions are the people who are told to get the vaccine.  When discussing that issue with a doctor, he is likely to say, _"You need the vaccine more than anyone else due to your preexisting condition."_



True....but there are major differences between the Flu and Covid-19.  There is NO "one size fits all" where illnesses are concerned, and every illness requires a different approach.


----------



## Jules (Feb 20, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "We suspect it may have just been a stroke but because of the normal side effects of the vaccine it may have masked that," said Cliff Samuels, her husband. "Hopefully we’ll know soon from the autopsy report."



How many people in the US die every day from a stroke or heart attack and there was no warning?  Just because someone had the vaccine recently doesn’t mean the two are related.  Or it may.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 20, 2021)

Jules said:


> How many people in the US die every day from a stroke or heart attack and there was no warning?  Just because someone had the vaccine recently doesn’t mean the two are related.  Or it may.


Good point. My surgeon said to me that they 'lose' a half percent on the operating table for hip replacements, meaning that I had a one in two hundred chance of standing in front of Saint Peter whilst he checks his clipboard to see if my name's on his list. I still had the operation.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 20, 2021)

Alot of people have undiagnosed pre existing condtions.

 Yes any disease a threat especially the older one gets but at times I see these news reporters interviewing people in line and they're treating it like free candy and it they won't get sick again period.


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 22, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Reports of people dying after receiving the vaccine seem to Never mention those individuals prior health history. While there is certainly a risk for some individuals, the odds are certainly much better for those who can withstand any vaccine issues.


I would totally disagree with this. Reports of people dying almost always mention that something else may have been going on as a way to exonerate the vaccine from any guilt. There's  a definite agenda to make people think the vaccine is safe.


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 22, 2021)

Don M. said:


> There are a number of pre-exiting health issues that can cause an adverse reaction to these vaccines.  A person who is already has health problems must consult with their doctor, and weigh the advantages vs. the risks.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/need-extra-precautions/people-with-medical-conditions.html
> 
> Reports of people dying after receiving the vaccine seem to Never mention those individuals prior health history.  While there is certainly a risk for some individuals, the odds are certainly much better for those who can withstand any vaccine issues.


From a quick look that list says nothing about pre existing conditions and getting the vaccine. It's about what pre existing conditions  might make infection with Covid19 worse. If I missed it, please point me to where it gives info on pre existing conditions and adverse vaccine reactions.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 22, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> I would totally disagree with this. Reports of people dying almost always mention that something else may have been going on as a way to exonerate the vaccine from any guilt. There's  a definite agenda to make people think the vaccine is safe.


I agree  .........the double standard is clear.......... IF someone test positive ..... and people even ask if they had or have other conditions we are told "it does not matter " this virus is the killer.......

 but in this vaccine reactions......... it MUST be something else........anything else......


----------



## Mike (Feb 23, 2021)

Any reporter who is against the vaccine and there has
to be a few, will just tell you that a person died soon
after getting the vaccine, which is true, but leave out
any mention of other conditions, which is misleading,
but not illegal.

Mike.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2021)

First, there was no such thing as Covid. It was fake news.
Then, OK, there was such a thing, but it's no big deal, sort of like having a mild case of flu.
Then, well, most of the people dying of it are old anyway.
Then, well OK, it turns out that it is pretty bad after all, but we can reduce the spread by wearing masks and social distancing.
Then, the numbers are exaggerated. Millions haven't gotten this disease, it's more like a few thousand.
Then, Fauci is an idiot who doesn't know what he is talking about.
Then, nah, all that stuff about masks and social distancing is more fake news. I don't wear a mask and I go to crowded indoor events, and
    I haven't gotten sick.
Then, OK, maybe the masks do make a difference although everybody hates wearing them. But how long can we keep this up?
Then, lockdowns are an evil plot against our economy.
Then, they finally came up with a vaccine. But I'm not going to be one of the first guinea pigs. I don't trust it.
Then, OK, the vaccine seems to be pretty harmless, as much as any other vaccine is. And hopefully effective. Too soon to know for sure yet.
Then, somebody died shortly after taking the vaccine. Uh-oh. Bad news.
Then, Bill Gates is crazy, stupid, greedy, and deliberately engineering this whole vaccine thing to make himself even richer.
But what about other medical conditions?

I'm anxiously waiting to see the next installment in this saga. If the disease weren't so tragic, this would almost be funny.

The thing is, we are fumbling our way toward a solution, and doing our best. Any definitive statements are iffy and subject to skepticism. This is all too new for us to have any answers yet, and yet people are making all sorts of proclamations about it.

Personally, I think we're doing pretty well, in general. Could have been better. Half a million is an awful lot of dead Americans, never mind the numbers throughout the rest of the world.  But the numbers do seem to be improving, and I think the vaccine will finally wipe this killer out.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 23, 2021)

One of these days we're going to see a headline about somebody who died an hour after receiving the vaccine, and it will turn out that he or she was hit by a bus.

The cases where someone has a severe adverse reaction are rare, but they grab the headlines. Some people are just looking for an excuse to not get vaccinated.


----------



## win231 (Feb 23, 2021)

Irwin said:


> One of these days we're going to see a headline about somebody who died an hour after receiving the vaccine, and it will turn out that he or she was hit by a bus.
> 
> The cases where someone has a severe adverse reaction are rare, but they grab the headlines. Some people are just looking for an excuse to not get vaccinated.


Reminds me of the many cases of Covid listed as the cause of death when Covid had nothing to do with the death.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 23, 2021)

win231 said:


> Reminds me of the many cases of Covid listed as the cause of death when Covid had nothing to do with the death.


Can you provide a link to some of those cases?


----------



## win231 (Feb 23, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Can you provide a link to some of those cases?


https://www.mprnews.org/story/2020/04/07/covid19-death-certificate-change-stirs-controversy
_"Ideally, people would have been tested before they died or after. But restrictions on tests and other considerations are preventing that in some cases.
Now, if someone died from pneumonia, respiratory distress or chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, and had exhibited coronavirus symptoms, their certificate will list COVID-19 as a presumed contributing factor, what’s known as comorbidity."_


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 23, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> I would totally disagree with this. Reports of people dying almost always mention that something else may have been going on as a way to exonerate the vaccine from any guilt. There's  a definite agenda to make people think the vaccine is safe.


And I disagree with this as it's very true something else could have caused their death.


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 24, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> And I disagree with this as it's very true something else could have caused their death.


That's not the point. The original post mentions  that the news never mentions that something else could've caused the death and I disagreed saying pretty much every time they mention underlying conditions or something, but never even entertain the thought that it could be the vaccine.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

Maybe, during a life-threatening pandemic such as this one, it's more important to get people inoculated as quickly as possible, than it is to nit-pick every vaccine reaction to death?  Probably, with every vaccine (and every medication!) there is a very small number of bad reactions, sometimes even death. But millions of people are being saved from an even surer path to death.

Down through history, people have died of plague, smallpox, diphtheria, pneumonia, measles, polio, you name it.  And a small number have had bad reactions to the vaccines for those things. So, should we toss out all the vaccines for that reason, and start all kinds of angry accusations against the scientists, philanthropists, and pharmaceutical companies who are working around the clock to try to stop the disease?  I've only heard of this happening with one disease; most of the scourges of mankind are treated as the enemies they are.

Probably in almost every death from whatever cause, there are underlying conditions. I don't think the doctors have the time to meticulously analyze every death, to be sure they have the perfect diagnosis on the death certificate. They just put down the most probable cause of death, and move on. Of course there is a certain percentage of errors; most of the time, they probably get it right. 

Unless there is something very suspicious going on, maybe the armchair coroners should give this silly argument a rest?  If someone is shot in the head, and the medical examiner puts down "Gunshot wound" as the cause of death, how many people would leap in with arguments like 
"He also had heart disease,"  "I think he had cancer,"  "He recently visited Africa, so maybe it was Ebola?"


----------

